# [ Build Log ] Jonsbo UMX1 !!!COMPLETED!!!



## APhamX

That... Looks like a really nice case... However what's the comp for? The 750 is actually a pretty beast card, sad you can't fit a bigger card in there, but it's on par with the 6970/7850. Can't believe I used to own a pair of 6950s and this card is a fraction of that size.


----------



## akpoly

Its a replacement for my current tower which is for everything. Use it for photoshop, lightroom, 3d modeling, Autocad, and an occasional round of SC2.


----------



## APhamX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akpoly*
> 
> Its a replacement for my current tower which is for everything. Use it for photoshop, lightroom, 3d modeling, Autocad, and an occasional round of SC2.


Ah then it seems like you're good to go


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> Ah then it seems like you're good to go


Hope so!

And man watercooling is so expensive! I remember when I had my Athlon XP on a DangerDen system and it was only half the cost. Sheesh!


----------



## SFF-Tek

Awesome, this should be interesting!


----------



## eqwoody

Subbed, I love this case.


----------



## 15130

It's weird seeing the exact same thread/posts on two different forums.

Nice looking case, but how do you get a decent airflow with this thing ?


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> It's weird seeing the exact same thread/posts on two different forums.
> 
> Nice looking case, but how do you get a decent airflow with this thing ?


Good question! And I'm not sure. Well its going to be better than stock at the very least. Stock is only 1x120mm top exhaust.

I plan to put in 2x120mm intake at the bottom. 1x120mm top exhaust and 1x80mm rear exhaust. Its an open case but it'll crammed. I'll need to mod the power cables to length so I don't have excess laying around blocking air.


----------



## akpoly

I'm hoping to get my watercooling parts by Tuesday. But I got some goodies today!

Now I can test the components I bought to make sure everything works!


So thin! Surprisingly the slim fan pushes way more air than the 120mm case fan next to it, but it was slightly noisier. Will need to try it on PWM instead of full power and see how that works.


I decided to buy the Ballistic Tactical because it was $5 more than the sport but it came with a black PCB! I didn't want the green PCB on the sport to muck my black and silver color scheme up. And off comes the heat spreaders...









Yeah... that's very low profile.









Once I get all the equipment in, I can start modeling the parts I need and order my sleeving tools. I need to cut the PSU cables to length and sleeve them.


----------



## concept73

Looks like a really nice clean case, subbed








cant wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concept73*
> 
> Looks like a really nice clean case, subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see what you do with it!


I'm hoping it will turn out good!









Goodies galore! This came in the mail and I was quite happy.









The watercooling goods!


Beautiful big pump with g1/4 taps.


Look at all that shiny


This is like having the avengers assemble!


An idea to see how everything will fit. So far so good. Yes the radiator looks tight but that's just because there was nothing holding it up. Was about 10mm clear from the GPU. With the waterblock there will be 15-30mm clear.


Now I need to really pull the dremel out and the 3D modeling so I can print some stuff! Stay tuned. More this weekend maybe?


----------



## akpoly

Of all the things I had checked and double checked, I forgot to check the mounting plate size for the GPU waterblock!









So the EK block I bought doesn't fit. I found a Swiftech and Koolance one that may fit. Or I can wait for the EK block they are designing specifically for the GTX 750 variants.


----------



## akpoly

So I found out from EK that their GTX 750 block is in testing right now and should be released in 6 weeks. The outlet/inlet ports will be on top of the card using their acetal terminals. I have about 25mm clear from the top of the card to my side panel. So now the question is, will the terminal fit in my case?


----------



## akpoly

This project isn't dead! I'm waiting for replacement parts to come in on Monday. But for now, a teaser of what I'm working up for the 3d printed parts.


----------



## akpoly

Uh oh. CPU block mounting plate interferes with the msata.


Well just a snip should fix it.


Beautiful heavy little thing.


Sir, we have our patient ready. We can make him better.


Screwdriver. Alcohol. Allen wrench. Thermal paste.


I think we did it sir.


----------



## eqwoody

So awesome!


----------



## midoriMod

This is my UMX1 watercooling system.

I am sure this is helpful for yoursystem.

I am korean. Thanks.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midoriMod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my UMX1 watercooling system.
> 
> I am sure this is helpful for yoursystem.
> 
> I am korean. Thanks.


Wow I love the back plate you made for it. Beautifully done.


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midoriMod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my UMX1 watercooling system.
> 
> I am sure this is helpful for yoursystem.
> 
> I am korean. Thanks.


That is nice and clean! I have a bit more stuff to fit in than you to put in but I hope I can make it look half as good. Do you have the CAD file to cut the pack panel? I am interested now in getting that back panel CNC'd like you did. I'd have to change the fan grills because I still plan on using it as an exhaust but good work there!

How are your temps? I see you only had a single radiator.


----------



## APhamX

Did you get a new pair of ram or just different heat spreaders? It looks like you got a pair of dominator ram in there. Which looks mighty sexy might I add.


----------



## eggDK

EDIT: Nevermind....


----------



## eggDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midoriMod*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my UMX1 watercooling system.
> 
> I am sure this is helpful for yoursystem.
> 
> I am korean. Thanks.


Wow, looking straight up awesome.. Can't wait to see yours akpoly, including the 3D printed tweaks


----------



## akpoly

Still around guys!

Just got a delivery. Machined back panel! Original in the middle. My version next to it. Machinist actually made 2 for the price of 1 for me. Don't need 2, but now I have an extra.



Its not finished. But his machining looks good for the countersunk screws. Sure the rest will look just as good after a good finishing job from some sweat labor.


Looks good. I'll find out when I finish and screw everything together.


More later!


----------



## eqwoody

Jesus that is so awesome.


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Jesus that is so awesome.


Thanks! Hope the final product is awesome.

So this is how I brushed the aluminum to match the actual case. I found out the type of aluminum they used, so it was just a matter of making a jib to keep my strokes straight. 200 passes of 220 grit sandpaper, 100 passes of scour pad, and a matte clear coat to get it indiscernible in finish. I'm willing to say they probably anodized the metal, but that's just crazy for me. Can of clear finish will do!


Boom! Can hardly tell it wasn't original. I didn't pull all the screws in. Just enough to keep everything together.




The VGA tab was the hardest. I had the machinist mill down a "V" groove so I could brake the metal by hand. It was difficult to begin the braking. But once I broke it enough, I grabbed some pliers and finished it off.


Everything fits!


Now time to finalize my 3D parts and send those for printing.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wow, this is really cool! I will need to sub to this









Jeffinslaw


----------



## eqwoody

Wow! That aluminum looks like it came straight from the factory! You have great skills.


----------



## ccRicers

Nice job, the build is coming along very nice and clean. Subbed.


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow, this is really cool! I will need to sub to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Wow! That aluminum looks like it came straight from the factory! You have great skills.


Just patient. I had touched the bare metal by accident a few times. Left my finger oils on the metal. Had to redo the brushing a few times because of that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Nice job, the build is coming along very nice and clean. Subbed.


Thanks!

Up next 3D prints and sleeving!


----------



## braggoon

I'm designing a custom case that has a design somewhat similar to this one. One of my issues right now is figuring out how to attach the outer loop piece to the rest of the case. I see the screws in the back and that makes sense, but how is that piece attached to the frame on top and the front without screws being visible?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akpoly*


Really good job there


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braggoon*
> 
> I'm designing a custom case that has a design somewhat similar to this one. One of my issues right now is figuring out how to attach the outer loop piece to the rest of the case. I see the screws in the back and that makes sense, but how is that piece attached to the frame on top and the front without screws being visible?


The main shell piece has standoffs that screw into a frame on the inside.


So the top 2 have the screws and vibration washers. The bottom 2 are the standoffs which go through the structural frame.


Good luck! Let me know if you want more pictures of the inside of the case. Its night for me right now so pictures are a little hard to take.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Really good job there


Thanks! Hope the 3d print comes out just as good.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I love that case!! Such a simple design. The build quality looks really nice too. You're doing a great job with it!!


----------



## deafboy

ooooh, it's like a baby TJ07.

I must have!


----------



## braggoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akpoly*
> 
> The main shell piece has standoffs that screw into a frame on the inside.
> 
> So the top 2 have the screws and vibration washers. The bottom 2 are the standoffs which go through the structural frame.


Ah, thanks that makes sense. We'll see what I come up with but that definitely helps.

Nice job on the mod too, the Jonsbo cases are really nice looking.


----------



## akpoly

So life does what it does and gets in the way of progress. But I finally got to sit down and design the little bits and pieces of the parts I need printed!









I wanted to keep everything looking as stock as possible on the outside.









But when the panel comes off, everything on the inside has been customized.









From the mobo tray side.









These are what are being printed. PSU shroud and mount. Hard drive mount and panel. Radiator side cover.









All together now. I had to figure out all the small little nooks and crannies that would cause an interference with what I was modeling.









Here is the inside of the PSU shroud. Its going to be hung from the underside of the top of the case where the top mounted fan is located using the fan mounting screws. The shroud will need to cantilever from those mounts with the PSU (kind of). In theory the top case fan will only pull air from the PSU to help keep things cool.









And the side panel that replaces the stock panel. This will hold the 2x 3.5" HDDs with brackets that would be a tool-less release from the cage. The side panel also has a ledge that the PSU shroud will be laying on to help support the shroud (so its only kind of cantilevering).









All together, there will be 7 pieces I need printed. Looking at shapeways right now to print them out for me. But I need to look around to make sure they would be the best fit.


----------



## JCArch

Looks like it should turn out fantastic! I can't wait to see it cone together.


----------



## WiSK

That PSU shroud is a great idea!


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That PSU shroud is a great idea!


I think it only made sense! Didn't want to pump hot air into the case and the major heat producing parts are WC'd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Looks like it should turn out fantastic! I can't wait to see it cone together.


Will have to come back 2nd week of July then. That's when I'm suppose to get the printed parts.









I had also made some small tweaks before I sent for prints.

This is how the HD brackets work. They slide in and lock.









I also had to do some creative carving of the parts to reduce my costs. I ended up tweaking the HD bracket and mount. I added another hole so I can place the HDD connector up or down. I was previously thinking having the data and power connector at the bottom but I added another hole just in case I wanted to place all the wiring at the top instead.


----------



## Slobergoof

subbed, this looks interesting. I love SFF systems now.


----------



## akpoly

So a month later... teaser!



The printing company was 2 weeks late in getting me the part. They had to reprint my stuff twice apparently.

Its a little like sandpaper. Like 300 grit. Some of the dye is patchy so I'm going to take some duplicolor filler primer to smooth things out and then spray it flat black. This coming weekend will be perfect since the S.O. will be out of town!

This is the PSU shroud.









You can see how tight fittingeverything is.









HD brackets. I think I made the clip a little too thin, so its a little flimsy but it holds the HDD in just fine.


----------



## 161029




----------



## WiSK

That's interesting to see your ideas made reality like that. I was a bit sceptical, but the parts have turned out well


----------



## BaK2BaK

Really great! Well done on the measurement!









If you don't mind to tell, how much did they ask for the 3D printing?


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That's interesting to see your ideas made reality like that. I was a bit sceptical, but the parts have turned out well


I was a little too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Really great! Well done on the measurement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind to tell, how much did they ask for the 3D printing?


Definitely not what a sane person would pay for... $300.


----------



## ccRicers

Looking nice. Can't wait to see all these pieces finally put together!


----------



## Wanou

Looks exceptional. Congrats.


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Looking nice. Can't wait to see all these pieces finally put together!


Yeah, sorry its taking so long!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Looks exceptional. Congrats.


Thanks!

It's a little drab outside in LA this weekend. I washed my printed parts thinking it was going to be a normal hot weekend so I can start priming, sanding, and painting but its been a wet and humid.







I think the LA weather is trolling me or something because this gloomy weather was no where to be seen in winter.

But once its nice outside, this stuff is waiting!


So I got some work done with the cabling. Start at 12 going clockwise:
- SATA and molex power cable (added the molex and reorganized the SATA plugs)
- EPS8 pin
- Mobo 24 pin (silverstone cable is not 1:1, this was messy)
- PSU pass thru power cable (this gets mounted to the case and gets fed to the PSU)
- Fan controller
- Pump


This stuff took awhile! I measured and cut all cables to length to minimize on the cable clutter. I also sleeved all the cables as best as I could. This was my first time, and I must say, use a heat gun instead of a lighter to shrink the shrink wrap


----------



## Wiz766

I am subbbbbbbeed


----------



## akpoly

So before I begin spray painting, this is a closeup of the printed parts. Kind of rough. I wanted to get this smooth because rough things will trap dust. And trapped dust in rough things are a pain to get clean!

















This is my paint box (in the house). I wouldn't recommend doing it in the house, but it helps keep the dust from outside landing on my parts. I definitely opened all the doors and windows though.


I was originally planning to go from 150 to 220 to 600 to 1000 grit sandpaper. But after my first pass at 150, I just skipped to 600 wet. I may do 2000 wet, but I'll see.


After 5 coats of filler primer


And first pass of 150grit


Its interesting to see how the laser printed the parts


This is something I learned from school way back when. Superglue tiny pieces of sandpaper to the end of a wood skewer. Cut tiny squares, glue it, then take a pair of small scissors and cut around the skewer. Now you have detailing sandpaper!


So I'm currently at a few coats after 600 grit wet sanding. Tomorrow morning will be 1000 grit wet sanding. Maybe 2000 if its not smooth enough. And then flat black paint!


----------



## WiSK

That's a great idea for the wooden dowels with sandpaper on the ends


----------



## iBored

nice effect! looks like pencil sketches. haha coolios


----------



## ccRicers

Good work, this is going to turn out better than I expected!


----------



## Wanou

Very impressive. You master the art of detailed job. Keep us posted.


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That's a great idea for the wooden dowels with sandpaper on the ends











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> nice effect! looks like pencil sketches. haha coolios


Haha it does doesn't it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Good work, this is going to turn out better than I expected!










Still not done yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Very impressive. You master the art of detailed job. Keep us posted.


Thanks! Paying attention to the details is literally part of my job.

Bath time! I think this was 2000 grit?


All nice and smooth. Ready to get some black paint on!


Took the frame out of the case. This was a pain. But I'm going to be cutting out the bottom to mount the radiator and fans on to. Won't be the cleanest, but I just need to get rid of all the excess material that will get in the way of the airflow.


Oh yah! Just a little mockup session. You can see the bottom of the frame that I need to cut out.


Another mockup view.


Almost done folks! Thanks for staying with it.


----------



## WiSK

That looks really smart now


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Really liking the progress!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Wiz766

Wow that is looking awesome


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That looks really smart now










I've never heard that saying before! But it sounds like a compliment so thanks! Its coming together
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Really liking the progress!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Yeah, its coming along! Almost done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Wow that is looking awesome


Thanks mate!

So that bottom panel that's attached to the structural frame... this was my day to finish it and assembly everything together! But I failed...









This is my little hobby drill press. I attach my dremel to it and away it goes! Pretty good for small things. Definitely not a workhorse but good enough if you have a few small things here and there.


Starting to get my holes drilled...


And dremel'd! Pulled out the good ole file to smooth things out. I didn't care too much how this looked because its going to be completely covered, but I didn't want any sharp edges to cut myself on. Now why I didn't finish today? When I started assembling the radiator and fans, I discovered that I didn't cut one of the holes in the right spot and I totally forgot to cut off the tab in another spot because there wasn't enough material to drill a hole into.

















But this is what it looks like with me being able to use the other mounting holes. Roughly 47mm from radiator to intake screen.












Can't see any of the opening.


Tomorrow... must cut those mounting tabs!


----------



## Wolfsbora

This is such an awesome build so far!


----------



## mAs81

Very late to the party but I'm subbed nonetheless..
Very professional mods and attention to details on your part , akpoly , kudos








I really love seeing builds like this.This case is pretty sweet..


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> This is such an awesome build so far!


Thanks mate! Its becoming the 11th hour now! Home stretch I hope!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Very late to the party but I'm subbed nonetheless..
> Very professional mods and attention to details on your part , akpoly , kudos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love seeing builds like this.This case is pretty sweet..


Welcome to the party. Hope you enjoy your stay!
















Pulled my dremel out at work during lunch to cut for the radiator mounting holes I messed up on. I decided to also just get it as straight as I could. Took out my file again and went to town.


My friend saw what I was doing and he said I was stupid for leaving the bare metal exposed and not painting it over (for purposes of rust or corrosion). He is right. If I'm going to do this, do it properly! Pulled out some sand paper and got rid of some of the paint.


Got some primer on it


Final coat


I also saw that my power button had a little hole in it. I looked at the circuit board and it looked as if there was an LED on the power switch. I powered it up and it was a blazing bright blue. Put some primer over it. Hope its not going to shine thru. I don't like blue on this case.


What's next? ASSEMBLY! THIS IS BEING ASSEMBLED! FINALLY! It will probably take my 2 days just because I have to do it when I get home from work after working my usual 11 hours, but I will post progress assembly photos.


----------



## akpoly

More to come! Yes, 90% of the cables are in the box already. Where'd they go? Stay tuned!


----------



## mAs81

It really looks great!
I'm liking this case more and more


----------



## George C

Subbed, I need to find out how to sleeve wires with an invisibility cloak! Like really? How?


----------



## WiSK

Explain!


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> It really looks great!
> I'm liking this case more and more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> It really looks great!
> I'm liking this case more and more


Thanks mate!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Subbed, I need to find out how to sleeve wires with an invisibility cloak! Like really? How?


pstt, the secret is to get clear wires!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Explain!


I'm just leading you on a detour with the previous photo!

The hardest part about this small case is the fact its small and I can't hide cables behind false panels! So the majority of my wiring is tucked behind the PSU shroud, radiator, or motherboard.
- ATX12V is running behind the PSU shroud
- PWM fan connector to the CPU header running to my PWM splitter at the very front of the case is also running behind the PSU shroud
- Front panel cables running behind the radiator
- PWM fan cables running behind the radiator

The ones I couldn't avoid tucking behind something were the ATX and SATA, connector which you kind of see floating right now.


Just so small!


This is how I snuck the SATA data cables. It comes out from the clip under the motherboard.


So this is how everything looks without all the stuff blocking your view. Cables to the hard drive, well that can't be helped with how I designed it.


holy, more stuff! Its still quite open even if its packed. So I'm hoping airflow will be good.


The tubes are a little messy. I'll try and see if I can clean them up a bit.


And yes, the side panel still fits!


And this will be its home for now. This has taken much longer than I had anticipated but I found it fun. Thing weighs probably close to 30lbs







You wouldn't expect based on the size


----------



## WiSK

Very sneaky! Awesome cable stealthing









Glad to see you have completed your build - it looks excellent


----------



## mAs81

It really looks great..
So much stuff in a small case like this is always cool to see..
And since you have good airflow and temps too, that is truly a job well done


----------



## George C

Looks really good


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Awesome job! Very well done


----------



## The_0ctogon

+1 for Jonsbo case


----------



## akpoly

Thanks guys! Its amazing what you can fit in 13.5L! The only thing that is missing from my mid tower is the DVD drive. But I can't remember the last time I used one...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Wow!


----------



## ccRicers

Great job. Looks so awesome with all the tubing inside.


----------



## JCArch

This turned out fantastic! I wish I could get my hands on one of these cases


----------



## akpoly

I got the itch to clean it up some more so I ordered a few more clamps.







It would be super slick if I didn't need those pesky 6TB of storage but this is a heavy worker's computer first and foremost!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> This turned out fantastic! I wish I could get my hands on one of these cases


You could order one off those Chinese websites







I bit expensive but I love it.


----------



## JCArch

Yeah, I'm priced out of it right now, but the holidays are around the corner


----------



## lurker2501

What's the point of making such an elaborate loop if you don't see it anyway. Also, the card has terrible sag.


----------



## Gilles3000

Great job, the 3d printed covers look amazing.









But You should really get your dremel out and cut a nice side window. Would be a shame to cover all the amazing work you've done with the side panel. A nice plane of glass and some double sided tape should do it.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Great job, the 3d printed covers look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But You should really get your dremel out and cut a nice side window. Would be a shame to cover all the amazing work you've done with the side panel. A nice plane of glass and some double sided tape should do it.


I agree, maybe cut a window like the Midori build that was posted early in this thread. Those are some unorthodox looking fittings you have there and together with the custom 3D work it lends a unique look to the whole thing.


----------



## Wanou

That build is inspiring and very well executed. Well done !


----------



## soundx98

I keep coming back to this



just gorgeous


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Yeah, I'm priced out of it right now, but the holidays are around the corner


You are your best Santa Clause







At least that's what I tell myself every end of the year splurge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> What's the point of making such an elaborate loop if you don't see it anyway. Also, the card has terrible sag.


Personal satisfaction. But neat wires also just mean better airflow. I understand why people do put windows. Its just not for me. And yeah, the card sags. Heavy waterblock... Not sure if a GPU bracket will help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Great job, the 3d printed covers look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But You should really get your dremel out and cut a nice side window. Would be a shame to cover all the amazing work you've done with the side panel. A nice plane of glass and some double sided tape should do it.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> That build is inspiring and very well executed. Well done !


Thanks mate! I think the small computers are starting to take off. Hope this trend continues. I'm already thinking of another build with the Intel NUC platform... but I don't really need it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> I keep coming back to this
> 
> 
> 
> just gorgeous


The back panel is lasting! No fingerprints, smudges, discoloration so far. Hope it stays that way!

Doing an IntelBurnTest right now on maximum. Will post shots after its done. Its a warm day in LA. My aquarium thermometer says its a chilly 31C/89F right now! And you've ever lived inn LA, you know most places don't have AC!








Web surfing is about 35C (according to HWM) and the max its hit so far is 62C on the stress test. A little warm but I'll see how the rest of the test goes.


----------



## akpoly

I stared at the water loop and just thought... I can make this look cleaner. And then I looked at the photos and thought, I can take better photos. So more eye candy!











All my fans are PWM connected to an 8 way splitter. But I only have 4 fans connected... So the loop gets nice and toasty until the motherboard decides to kick in and immediately drop the temps. Then the fans go back to like 40% and things get toasty again.


Pretty good temps after it stabilizes. Ambient was 31C, so a delta of 6C seems pretty good. Almost dead silent when its not working.


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## mAs81

It really looks great!!!
Nice temps too


----------



## niklot1981

Oh, another user JONSBO! Great job


----------



## dcompost

This is a great mod.

If you search for Jonsbo UMX1 PLUS on Google, you will find that Jonsbo have made a new variant of the case which allows for dual slot graphics. Hopefully it won't be too long before it becomes available.


----------



## gene-z

Nice job! They actually just released the UMX1 PLUS which adds the GPU slot for this case.


----------



## akpoly

I like where they went with the UMX1 Plus but it seems a little bit like a hack job to try and hope the hot PSU air would get sucked out like they show in their diagrams. When in reality hot air blowing against the top of the case will spread out uniformly in all directions (to the front and sides of the case as well).

I wasn't happy with the noise coming out of the SFX psu. So I bought this little guy. 250W. Completely fanless.

Waiting for the power brick to come in the mail.


----------



## George C

Wow that's tiny and awesome! You got a link for that? I love really small components


----------



## akpoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Wow that's tiny and awesome! You got a link for that? I love really small components


Its made by HD PLEX. I hope to have mine plugged in soon.


----------



## sojufeeler

I love Jonsbo Case.


----------



## Flash1709

without watercooling....but the Noctua does it all the way


----------



## DrAwesome95

Guys
So I'm a bit late to the party,
but with the UMX-1, how did you mount the top radiator to the roof?

I dont think the existing anchors can take all the weight


----------



## ThisisEduardo

Found this thread via google... I actually built a system using the UMX plus 1.

Here's the link below if you guys wanna check it out, system runs cool and quiet, don't worry about airflow just pick your parts wisely.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/NzTH99


----------



## DrAwesome95

@ThisisEduardo hey man, how did you fit the AIO to the top panel?


----------

